# Wonder Wheels U



## Skuperb (Jul 11, 2008)

Anyone had experience of this product?



















Picked it up in Asda today for £4, £1 off. I have heard that normal Wonder Wheels can be harsh but this stuff says it is kinder to wheels and it comes with a tidy little brush to boot!! Got a couple of patches of really ground in dirt and brake dust that Bilbbery just wasnt shifting it so thought I would give this a try.


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

I seen an advert for it in Auto Exrpess.

Not as economical as Bilberry/Very cherry, but great if get caught short and need to get some wheel cleaner. (If it's good)

Try it out, let us know.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Lol I actually used the normal wonder wheels as brick cleaner earlier  worked brilliantly. When you try it, let us know if it too smells of rottern eggs!


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

I got it sent through to test before they released it.
Here's my review: http://carproductstested.com/exterior-product-reviews/carplan-wonder-wheels-u/

Hope this helps :thumb:
Cheers,
Chris.


----------



## Skuperb (Jul 11, 2008)

Chris CPT said:


> I got it sent through to test before they released it.
> Here's my review: http://carproductstested.com/exterior-product-reviews/carplan-wonder-wheels-u/
> 
> Hope this helps :thumb:
> ...


Thanks for that. Will post up report when I get round to using it.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

My local Asda has 2 of these for £5 (part of the Kent, Demon shine etc deal)


----------



## Matty777 (Feb 25, 2012)

ASDA, Kings Hill Kent. 
On offer again at 2 for £5. (plus a few other bargains!)


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Costco had 5ltr for £7 with the vat very harsh with acid i believe but saw a review on here with very very bad wheels i mean very bad and this got the best result out of all tried but i would not use on a regular basis as past experience i felt it dulled and slightly damaged the clear coat , but hey it might been just me, but has a place i think


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

I've got some, it works very very well. I only used on heavily soiled wheels.
I normally clean the wheels with snow foam now anyway.


----------



## ferted (May 7, 2011)

Keir said:


> I've got some, it works very very well. I only used on heavily soiled wheels.
> I normally clean the wheels with snow foam now anyway.


^^What he said
I've also got the original Wonder Wheels which also works very well,but is very harsh


----------

